# Splash Overo/Color help?



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I'm new so bare with me....still learning how to work everything haha.

This is Vandy's Smoke and Mirrors. He is a 2009 splash overo colt. He is out of Dell Tera's Checkers (sorrel splash overo with minimal roaning) and La Ray's Sugar Cookie (black tobiano with blue eyes--carrying the splash gene).

His color has puzzled me. He was born looking buckskin which should be possible because there aren't any dilute genes...unless Cookie is a smokey black? or?

Then he got got very roany looking with silver, gold, chocolate hairs. When I clipped him he was not roany but almost chocolate in color with buckskin patches. He also has this big square spot on him rump that is always super dark.

Any ideas??

Dell Tera's Checkers, Sire.







La Ray's Sugar Cookie, Dam.






Vandy's Smoke and Mirrors, colt.

Baby pics






Weanling Hairy Pics






Clipped yearling pics











Lots more pictures on the website at www.vandysminihorses.com

UPDATE: I am thinking of having him color tested. What should I have him tested for (I want to do the least amount possible as they do add up!) I was thinking cream and silver? Do you think his sire, Checkers could actually be a silver bay? I have always said he is a sorrel with a flaxen mane and tail. You can't look for darker legs because he has all white legs. He has thrown a silver dapple colt (could have been silver from the mare)...not sure.


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm going to guess buckskin. If you want to know for sure, color test!

Welcome to the Forum and pretty boy, BTW!


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 29, 2010)

sorry can't help with the color thing but love him what a beauty!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 29, 2010)

Becky said:


> I'm going to guess buckskin. If you want to know for sure, color test!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum and pretty boy, BTW!


Thanks! Yeah, that's been my guess...I'm just not sure where the dilute gene would be coming from. I do want to get him tested. Money is a little tight though so I haven't been color testing very often unless it's for LWO.

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 29, 2010)

shorthorsesmt said:


> sorry can't help with the color thing but love him what a beauty!!


Thanks!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 29, 2010)

Ooooooh! He's pretty!



I'm no help. Sorry.lol


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! Hes related to my gelding



Dell Teras Checkers sired my boy


----------



## kayla221444 (Oct 30, 2010)

In the baby photo he looks buckskin, in the hairy photo he looks def. bay roanish, and in clipped he looks buckskin...but sometimes bay's look buckskin when clipped...COLOR TEST IS ONLY WAY...just test him for cream gene and you will know.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it! Yeah, if we end up using him as a breeding stallion, I will probably have him tested


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

SirenFarms said:


> Gorgeous! Hes related to my gelding
> 
> 
> 
> Dell Teras Checkers sired my boy


Awesome



He's beautiful! I think I have him listed on Checkers' page


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

Update (see first post). What should I color test him for? I was thinking cream for sure. Silver?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 12, 2011)

I would skip the silver unless you are just curious. That foal does not look like he is carrying silver at all.

I would test for cream and agouti.

No need to test for red/black because he obviously is carrying one black and one red gene.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 12, 2011)

No help here but he stunning!!!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 14, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> I would skip the silver unless you are just curious. That foal does not look like he is carrying silver at all.
> 
> I would test for cream and agouti.
> 
> No need to test for red/black because he obviously is carrying one black and one red gene.


I'm pretty good with most genetics but I still haven't really studied the agouti gene. It is a bay modifier, correct? Does one parent have to be bay?


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 14, 2011)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> I'm pretty good with most genetics but I still haven't really studied the agouti gene. It is a bay modifier, correct? Does one parent have to be bay?


Agouti is a modifier that causes the the points to remain dark while creating a lighter body color.

If you have a black horse with agouti it is a bay, black with agouiti and cream is a buckskin, black with agouti and 2 creams is a perlino w/agouti.

*Red horses can carry agouti and have no visible signs, it only shows through on black based horses.*

I also would say test for agouti and cream, he sure looks like a buckskin in his baby picks. I would bet your mare has a cream gene.


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 14, 2011)

All your horses are lovely but the hairy picture makes me want to hug him!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 14, 2011)

Carolyn R said:


> Agouti is a modifier that causes the the points to remain dark while creating a lighter body color.
> 
> If you have a black horse with agouti it is a bay, black with agouiti and cream is a buckskin, black with agouti and 2 creams is a perlino w/agouti.
> 
> ...


Thank you that helps a lot !


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 14, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> All your horses are lovely but the hairy picture makes me want to hug him!


Haha! Thanks! I can't wait to clip him though and see what he looks like under his hair this year!


----------

